# 1932 Schwinn "The World" B10e Motobike



## Luckykat32 (Feb 15, 2012)

The B10e is for sale in the "BUY-SELL-TRADE" thread...make an offer.


----------



## Rudy gee (Nov 17, 2017)

I would love to purchase if still available??


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 18, 2017)

Seeing as it's nearly 6 years ago, I'd say it's not available. BUT @ZE52414 has a similar one @Rudy gee


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 18, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Seeing as it's nearly 6 years ago, I'd say it's not available. BUT @ZE52414 has a similar one @Rudy gee



Just sent a message thanks for looking out man!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 18, 2017)

I COULD BE WRONG, BUT1932 B10 SHOWN MOST LIKELY HAS 28 INCH WHEELS AND NARROWER (smaller diameter tires).
THE 1933 B10 HAD 26 INCH WHEELS AND 26 X 2.125 BALLOON TIRES.


----------



## mike (Nov 19, 2017)

You're right Wes I'm in the process of restoring a 1932 Schwinn Camelback which was the last year Schwinn used 28 inch wood clad rims with glue on solid rubber tires. 1933 was the year Schwinn change to 26 in balloon tires


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

mike said:


> You're right Wes I'm in the process of restoring a 1932 Schwinn Camelback which was the last year Schwinn used 28 inch wood clad rims with glue on solid rubber tires. 1933 was the year Schwinn change to 26 in balloon tires




Not true. Schwinn offered a 28" single tube bike through the '36 model year. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the correction, Shawn. Then this bike must be a 33 + or has the wrong size rims and tires to be a 32.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

mike said:


> Thanks for the correction, Shawn. Then this bike must be a 33 + or has the wrong size rims and tires to be a 32.




I suppose I need to clarify--1933 was the first year of balloon tire (26" x 2.125") for Schwinn but they continued to offer the 28"tire bikes through 1936. The "B" in the model designation stands for balloon. A fully equipped (E) motorbike is either a B10E (26") or Model 10E (28"). Unequipped boys motorbikes are B9 (26") or Model 9 (28") and so forth. V/r Shawn


----------

